# Whats System Not Ready for Interrogation?



## lost password (Dec 16, 2002)

*I get the following message when I try to clear my tranny codes:*VAG-COM Version: Release 311.2-N
Control Module Part Number: 01M 927 733 DL 
Component and/or Version: AG4 Getriebe 01M 3531
Software Coding: 00000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
00811 - System Not Ready for Interrogation (Ross-Tech: Cycle Ignition and Try Again)
35-00 - -
*I'm pretty sure my TCM is bad because I get the following codes:*
Address 02 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 01M 927 733 DL 
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 3531
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000
11 Faults Found:
00258 - Solenoid Valve 1 (N88)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
00260 - Solenoid Valve 2 (N89)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
00262 - Solenoid Valve 3 (N90)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
00264 - Solenoid Valve 4 (N91)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
00266 - Solenoid Valve 5 (N92)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
00270 - Solenoid Valve 7 (N94)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
00518 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69)
16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent
00293 - Multi-function Switch (F125)
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent
00281 - Vehicle Speed Sensor (G68)
03-00 - No Signal
00638 - Engine/Transmission Electrical Connection 2
03-10 - No Signal - Intermittent
00297 - Gearbox Speed Sensor (G38)
03-00 - No Signal
*I've checked most of the wires specifically g68 and g38 and there are no shorts. So I'm pretty sure the tranny ecm is toast. Would that explain why I can't clear the codes even after cycling the ignition?*


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Whats System Not Ready for Interrogation? (lost password)*

Some thing is definitely toast, but it might just be a fuse or some other issue with a power source or relay. An ECM will throw lots of "short to ground" codes when the fuel pump relay is flaky or dead. See:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
Also check out the out the codes from a perfectly good TCM sitting connected to a test stand (in other words not conected to a transmission):
VAG-COM Version: Beta 401.2-US
Control Module Part Number: 01M 927 733 HM
Component and/or Version: AG4 Getriebe 01M 4544
Software Coding: 00000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
15 Faults Found:
00258 - Solenoid Valve 1 (N88)
36-00 - Open Circuit
00260 - Solenoid Valve 2 (N89)
36-00 - Open Circuit
00262 - Solenoid Valve 3 (N90)
36-00 - Open Circuit
00264 - Solenoid Valve 4 (N91)
36-00 - Open Circuit
00266 - Solenoid Valve 5 (N92)
36-00 - Open Circuit
00270 - Solenoid Valve 7 (N94)
36-00 - Open Circuit
00518 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69)
16-00 - Signal Outside Specifications
00293 - Multi-function Switch (F125)
25-00 - Unknown Switch Condition
00281 - Vehicle Speed Sensor (G68)
03-00 - No Signal
00529 - Engine Speed Signal Missing
35-00 - -
00300 - Transmission Fluid Temp. Sensor (G93)
34-00 - No Malfunction Detected
00545 - Engine-Transmission Electrical Connection
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
00297 - Gearbox Speed Sensor (G38)
03-00 - No Signal
01314 - Engine Control Module
49-00 - No Communications
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus
49-00 - No Communications
I'd do a LOT more sleuthing with a wiring diagram and a meter before I bought a TCM.
-Uwe-


----------



## lost password (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Whats System Not Ready for Interrogation? (Uwe)*

Thanks for the response. Can I ask what the system not ready for interogation and not being able to clear codes means?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Whats System Not Ready for Interrogation? (lost password)*

I can assure you that you CAN clear the codes. The problem is, your TCU is detecting the same faults again and setting the same codes.
The "System Not Ready for Interrogation" is normal on those TCU's after you clear the codes. This TCU uses stone-age (early 1990's) technology (every notice how slow it "talks"?) so it takes a number of seconds for it to re-check for faults after clearing. But VAG-COM queries it for fault codes again more-or-less immediately. So "System Not Ready for Interrogation" is the TCU telling VAG-COM "I haven't had enough time to figure out if I should set new fault codes". At one point I tried to put a delay in VAG-COM to accoomdate this, but the delay required was quite long (5 or 10 seconds) and would have slowed the same function down just as much for other TCU's which don't have this issue, so I said "Bag that".
-Uwe-


----------



## volk_nut (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Whats System Not Ready for Interrogation? (lost password)*

With Cabrio's check the grounds.
Clean and replace them if necessary.
Use a wire stripper to check along the ground wires to verify their comdition. 
If you find the copper has blackened then replace until you no longer find any black corrosion.


----------



## lost password (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Whats System Not Ready for Interrogation? (Uwe)*

Yeah I noticed how slow it "talks" thats one of the the things that made me think it was the TCM but now I know it's just old technology.
Anyways just thought I'd update this post.
Checked the wiring diagram in the Bentley cd. The only thing I could find that anything had even remotely in common was relay 150 park neutral position. Check relay, It's missing! So I think HA! I'll just go get one and I'm in business. $10 bux for used relay pop it in,re-scan same codes. So pop in a $30 used TCM whoala,no more codes and no more limp mode. Was a bad TCM.
Thanks for all your help Uwe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## forumoto (Aug 12, 2008)

*error code 00811*

I have this same fault, i have changed tcm, with used one several times but there is no solution, all the solenoids are still open.. i have checked all wiring and everything goes rightful, i want to know if if tcm can be an issue, is the best solution a used tcm from the junk yard


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Please post a complete auto-scan.


----------



## forumoto (Aug 12, 2008)

11 Faults Found:
00258 - Solenoid Valve 1 (N88)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
00260 - Solenoid Valve 2 (N89)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
00262 - Solenoid Valve 3 (N90)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
00264 - Solenoid Valve 4 (N91)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
00266 - Solenoid Valve 5 (N92)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
00270 - Solenoid Valve 7 (N94)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
00518 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69)
16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent
00293 - Multi-function Switch (F125)
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent
00281 - Vehicle Speed Sensor (G68)
03-00 - No Signal
00638 - Engine/Transmission Electrical Connection 2
03-10 - No Signal - Intermittent
00297 - Gearbox Speed Sensor (G38)
03-00 - No Signal


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

This is not acceptable sir.

Please watch the video on how to post a proper auto-scan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCBt6d42-Fc


----------



## forumoto (Aug 12, 2008)

00811 - System Not Ready for Interrogation---
00258 - Solenoid Valve 1 (N88)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
00260 - Solenoid Valve 2 (N89)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
00262 - Solenoid Valve 3 (N90)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
00264 - Solenoid Valve 4 (N91)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
00266 - Solenoid Valve 5 (N92)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
00270 - Solenoid Valve 7 (N94)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground


I have changed the tcm with used one but yet still the fault code wont clear off, i have done continuity test between the tcm and the ribbon cable and all proofs right


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Still no scan 

Still no help.

:heart:


----------



## forumoto (Aug 12, 2008)

forumoto said:


> 00811 - System Not Ready for Interrogation---
> 00258 - Solenoid Valve 1 (N88)
> 31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
> 00260 - Solenoid Valve 2 (N89)
> ...



*I AM GIVING A soluction to this problem, when it comes to VW... anytime transmission give out this problem, and tcm is changed and the code still exit, Please kindly check, the ribbon cable that goes into the tranny, pin 1 and 12, if there is an Open either at 1 or 12, it will give this codes and when you tried to clear it, it will give you 00811...

thank you, give thanks 

A. Bill Robinson.
All Right Reserve*


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## forumoto (Aug 12, 2008)

[email protected] Parts said:


> So will a brake light switch or resetting the basics settings or clearing the DTC memory and will self clear.



i do not understand your last comment... thank U

but u either changed or repair the opens, and u scan the system again clearing it with the scan tool, will make all the dtc go away


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

No scan = no further help 

Show your fun tickets.


----------



## festus01 (Sep 3, 2014)

*I have one getta vento 97 model it refuse to select I have change oil and I have also service the valve body yet no way I hv diagnose it also please what else will I do*



[email protected] Parts said:


> Still no scan
> 
> Still no help.
> 
> :heart:


I have a get ta a 97 model it refuse to select what else will I do


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

festus01 said:


> I have a get ta a 97 model it refuse to select what else will I do


What is written on your dongle? 
Word for word, letter for letter


----------

